# Best Camera App



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm using thundershed and the only sense feature i miss is the camera. I like to be able to zoom when video recording. I like the incandescent setting to fix indoor pics taken without flash so they dont look orange. I like the simple photo editor allowing the app to try to fix the picture with some auto fix selection.

Are there any good camera apps in the play store that will allow these functions?

Thanks!


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish someone could just tear down the Sense Camera apk and modify whatever needs to boo modified so it works on AOSP. The 3.5 version on the Eternity Infected ROM is phenomenal.

Anyway, on AOSP right now, Thundershed, and use Vignette and Camera Zoom FX. For the"stock" camera I use either camera+ and the MIUI camera (the auto-focus in the MIUI app helps to reduce lag but nowhere close to Sense).

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

miui camera?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I like camera 360, even if you don't like filters and stuff there's still good camera settings


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, you can download and install the APK for the MIUI camera on AOSP ROMs, works pretty well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Do any of these apps include zoom for the video camera?

If not is there a separate app that does?

Thanks


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Installed miui camera works like a charm on tshead 1.5 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

The best camera app for the Thunderbolt is the stock Sense camera. It's the only camera I've found for our phone that allows continuous touch-to-focus while recording video. That's a HUGE HUGE part to any camera app, the ability to control focus, whether it be automatic or manual is irrelevant. NO focus control while recording on all these stock camera app's is really a huge problem that cannot be avoided.

The question is, would you rather have an entire AOSP experience and enjoy it's perks, at the cost of a lacking video recorder, or deal with Sense and its limitations, slowness and choppyness, but on the benefit of having crisp clear 720p video recordings.

Personally, I stick with AOSP. It's just not that big of a deal to me worrying about the camera too much. But sadly it's true, the AOSP camera's suck for us


----------

